# Chicky Chilling



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What are your daytime temps? I just realized your Silkies are probably loving life in those cooler summer time temps. 

You've still got quite a number hanging around being content.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

70-mid 80's duribg the day 50's - 60's at night.
There's 55 chickens total.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If it wasn't for your winters I'd do just about anything for those temps. Gardening is so much easier and even more productive in those temps. Albeit a bit slower.

The days when my numbers being that high are long gone. I get to enjoy them through the forum where it's safe to keep my resolve to remain out.


----------



## casportpony (Aug 22, 2015)

Nice looking flock!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Beautiful birds!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)




----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

We'd love to have your temps Nm!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

How did you do that? End up with such a huge flock? Are you addicted and have to have a few of every flavor?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I just came upon this post.Nm,I love the diversity in your flock.So much better than looking at a big bunch of the same breed.It's a really good looking flock!!!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Beautiful! !

Sent from my SM-G900V using Chicken Forum mobile app


----------

